# Roccat Kave 5.1 Headset Bass/Vibration funktoniert nicht richtig.



## BoedeFrage (27. Januar 2013)

Habe mir das Roccat Kave 5.1 Headset gekauft und bin am verzweifeln. Habe auf Google schon gefühlt 100 Forenbeiträge durchgelesen, jedoch konnte mir nichts helfen.

Fogende Probleme:
Der Bass (das Vibrieren) funktioniert gar nicht.
Bei dem Kästchen mit den Soundreglern passiert nur bei Front etwas. Bei Center, Rear und Sub verändert sich garnichts.
Der Sound klingt irgendwie leer und ich glaube der 5.1 surround sound funktioniert auch nicht perfekt.

Ein Freund hat das selbe Headset und bei ihm funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Beim Klang liegen da Welten dazwischen. Habe Windows 7 und habe alle Kabel der Farbe entsprechend richtig in die Soundkarte eingesteckt und das USB-Kabel auch. Wie in anderen Beiträgen empfohlen habe ich bei Realtek 5.1 eingestellt und Mitten-/Subwoofer-Ausgang tauschen und Bass-Management aktivieren eingestellt. Hat leider alles nichts geholfen.

Schonmal Danke im vorraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## SubLeo (27. Januar 2013)

Tausche mal das HS mit deinem Kumpel aus.
Dein HS an seinen Rechner und vielleicht auch umgekehrt.

Danach solltest du wissen ob es am HS liegt oder doch nur ne Einstellungssache.


----------



## Gluksi (27. Januar 2013)

welche Sound karte hast den?? onboard Sound??bass geht nur wen die chross-over Frequenz aktivierst. wird beim onboard Gelumpe schwierig aber ich schau grad mahl ob da was geht


----------



## BoedeFrage (27. Januar 2013)

Kenne mich bei dem Bereich nicht wirklich gut aus. Everest zeigt das. (siehe Bild)


----------



## Gluksi (27. Januar 2013)

ok irgend ein realtek gedööönse... hast alle klinken stecker angeschlossen??? hast die soundkarte im realteck Manager auf 5.1 gestellt??


----------



## BoedeFrage (27. Januar 2013)

Gluksi schrieb:


> ok irgend ein realtek gedööönse... hast alle klinken stecker angeschlossen??? hast die soundkarte im realteck Manager auf 5.1 gestellt??


 
Ja ist glaub ich onboard sound. ja alle (insgesamt 5) Stecker sind richtig angeschlossen und bei realtek ist auch auf 5.1 eingestellt.


----------



## BoedeFrage (28. Januar 2013)

Hat keiner mehr Hilfe für mich?


----------



## Metalic (28. Januar 2013)

Schon an einem anderen Rechner probiert? Ansonsten einschicken wenn es sich da auch doof anhört.


----------



## Gluksi (28. Januar 2013)

sorry war arbeiten und gestern durfte ich früh ins Bett
das vibrieren liegt an der LFE Frequenz(bzw. nicht vibrieren keine lfe Frequenz. definitiv. ich mach mir jetzt mahl die Arbeit und suche mahl wie man diese beim realtek Treiber Aktivieren kann.
ich habe es bei mir deaktivier da die Bässe so angenehmer sind. aber ich schau mahl ... also nicht verzweifeln


----------



## Gluksi (28. Januar 2013)

sodele schöön gegessen und ma n bisel geschaut.um den sabwoofer zu testen sagst einfach deinem realteck treiber das an dem orangenem anschlusss  links rechts ist. dann sollte die centerbox und der Vibrator  beim Sound Test laufen.
hast du richtig angeschlossen?? Grün-Front ,schwarz hinten, orange Center + subwoofer, rosa Mirco und natürlich den usb Adapter, um Saft auf deinen Vibrator zu bekommen . alle Einstellungen am Controller auf mittel. Windows Audio Einstellungen und realtek Einstellungen auf 5.1?? mach alle Effekte im realtek Treiber aus


----------



## Railroadfighter (28. Januar 2013)

Falls du das Teil noch zurückschicken kannst, gib es zurück und kauf dir einen anständigen KH+Mic.


----------



## Anilman (29. Januar 2013)

Also bei mir war genau das gleiche Problem nur waren bei mir die klinken Bei 2 Roccat kave Falsch herum(hatte auf onboard und dann asus dx angeschlossen)

Ich habe dann per 5.1test von windows an die richtige plätze eingesteckt dann ging es.

Aber ich will dich nur warnen nach ca. 2 wochen war das headset kaputt und ich hatte 2 stück davon,der vibrator geht da mal schnell verrecken.


----------



## BoedeFrage (29. Januar 2013)

Soo. Hab es gelöst 
Es gab mehrere Gründe:
1. Habe ich bei Sound bei den Eigenschafen von Lautsprecher unter dem Register "Dolby" bei Natural Boost ein Häkchen gesetzt und voon 0 auf 6 gedreht. Damit funktionierte dann der Bass/die Vibration.
2. Habe ich den orangen Stecker als Seitenlautsprecher bei Realtek angegeben. Das hat das Problem mit dem 5.1 Surround Sound gelöst.
3. Habe ich bei Realtek und bei dem Kästchen von den Kopfhörern ein bisschen herumprobiert und so eingestellt, dass jetzt der Klang der Kopfhörer und der Bass richtig gut sind.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

